# U-12 World Qualifiers- Irvine: July 12, 15 & 16



## RedDevilDad (Jul 6, 2018)

Rumor is that the schedule should post soon.  
Interesting that the 07s have a bracket now. 
Schedule: https://events.gotsport.com/events/default.aspx?EventID=66449
Main Site: http://u12worldchallenge.us

Any Pats parents (from last year's team that won it) have anything to offer regarding the "prize" trip?  
Just curious for when my lil guy wins it all... hahaha... kidding. (My kid isn't old enough) Just curious if it's legit because a free trip to Japan seems like a fairly nice prize for winning 5 games.


----------



## Toe poke (Jul 15, 2018)

How is this tournament looking this year? It seems for an opportunity ( if won, sponsored) to play in the next phase and Japan, the soccer must be pretty good.....? 
Why imvites 07's, ? It looks like if you win all that happens is you get to come back next year....
Even the directors of this tournament found a way to increase revenue..


----------



## Toe poke (Jul 20, 2018)

The TFA v Xolos was a really exciting match to watch, and lucky enough to to see them do it again this weekend...


----------

